# Poppy



## Chloe Reid (Mar 31, 2014)

A quick watercolour, just playing around with different colour combos. Feed back would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

Good one. Having said that i can't tell if it's the color in the art or the uploaded photo of the art, but it looks on the dull side. With water colors i like to see the bright crispness of the colors.
I know, picky, picky...


----------



## Chloe Reid (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks! The photos a tad darker than the actual painting. cheers for the comment


----------



## Scott R Nelson (Jun 26, 2013)

I find that one interesting. It's definitely not a California Poppy, but you have an interesting use of colors there. I like the detail in the center.

I don't really have any suggestions on this one. I need to try a few in a similar style instead of always trying for realism on everything.


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

Chloe, do you paint with oils by any chance?


----------



## Chloe Reid (Mar 31, 2014)

Normally I paint with acrylic. I have tried oils but really struggled. Why do you ask?


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

because the paint, to me, looks like it was applied by someone accustomed to thick paint, like oils...or acrylics...but the best way to learn is to paint so if you`re not satisfied, try it again.


----------



## AnnaM (Oct 23, 2014)

I also painted a lot of poppy flowers are very painting in different techniques


----------



## AnnaM (Oct 23, 2014)

Chloe Reid -interesting set color orange with blue, and behold my poppies


----------

